# Tf Amber Malt



## wedge (12/7/04)

Ok heres another question. what is the deal with this grain. i assume it is similar to chocalate malt just not as roasted.

I figure it would have the same chocale flavour but without the bite. I was thinking of using this in a brown ale instead of the chocolate malt. 


While im at it.....  what is the deal with caraamber. Is this just a caramel Amber malt. Similar in all ways only crystal.

How about caraaroma and carafa special can someone out there give us a description, i'm sur im not the only one to wonder what this is? :chug:


----------



## Jovial_Monk (12/7/04)

look here, Wedge: http://www.weyermann.de/englisch/produkte_...adline=Products

Jovial Monk


----------



## wedge (12/7/04)

Cheers that helps. i never relised the carafa specials where so dark!


----------



## Wreck (12/7/04)

Wedge, have a look here:

BYO Grain Guide


----------



## wedge (12/7/04)

its funny i've concentrated so much since i started doing AG on hop flavour i really have ignore the different grains.


----------



## joecast (13/7/04)

wedge said:


> its funny i've concentrated so much since i started doing AG on hop flavour i really have ignore the different grains.


 easily done wedge. im just as guilty and still using extracts!!! with all the wonders of hops, i may never go all-grain completely.
joe


----------



## wessmith (13/7/04)

Wedge, Amber malts have a signiture biscuity flavour/aroma and are nothing like Chocolate malt. Call it a very mild roast.

Wes


----------

